# Surefire Display Case At Galls In San Francisco



## robert.o (Jul 7, 2012)

I have no idea if it's even still there or if it's for sale, but I was at Galls in San Francisco about a month ago and they had a Surefire display case just sitting there, completely empty. I didn't see a single Surefire in the store. Their contact info is available on their website. Good luck!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Surefire Display Case Galls San Francisco*

I was confused by the thread title. I was wondering how an entire city could be offended by a display case!


----------



## tobrien (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Surefire Display Case Galls San Francisco*



fyrstormer said:


> I was confused by the thread title. I was wondering how an entire city could be offended by a display case!



same here haha.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Surefire Display Case Galls San Francisco*

same here I couldn't figure out how they hacked them off that much.


----------

